# Air Assist on PVC?



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm seeking peoples experience of adding Air Assisted suspension to the rear of their PVC.

Not really interested in experience with Coachbuilts as ride characteristics are very different to a PVC.

I'm looking at the Dunlop system for my 6m van.

I'm perfectly happy with the ride at present but from new the van has always sat slightly lower on the drivers side, even parked on the level, presumably because the heaviest parts of the conversion(leisure batteries,kitchen,oven,fridge and water tank) are on that side. Also my bike rack is on the right rear door adding more weight to that side.

This probably wouldn't be noticeable at all if I didn't have rear mudflaps that are both quite near the ground. My drive at home slopes down on the drivers side and it is noticeable that over the 14 months I've had the van the mudflap on the drivers side is now nearer the ground. 

I know adding the air assist will stiffen the rear suspension which is not really what I want in terms of ride quality, but I am worried that over time the rear springs are going to become "tired,"particularly on the drivers side. 

When using air assist is it permissable to have more pressure in one side than the other in order to equal out discrepancies in load?

Have you found the ride too firm at the rear after adding air assist?

Many thanks, John.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi there John, on Friday I had the Dunlop system fitted to my motorhome. I know it's a coachbuilt but the information that came with it says it is permissible to have different air pressures in either side to level the van up as the van cold be uneven due to manufacturers placement if heavy items such as gas bottles or water tanks. I hope this helps and I'm sure some PVC owners will be along 
to help you out.

Incidentally I had the system fitted by Phil of Rhynoinstall. He will travel to where you are and fit it on your drive. He was here an hour and a half had 2 coffees and a few biscuits and left me very happy.

Frank


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a PVC and have the dunlop system fitted about 6 months ago and it has made quite a difference. (especially in corners and handling)

Yes you can have different pressures in each side (simple select the side and use a air pump to add air to whatever PSI you want)

NO is does not firm the ride up to much, it actually makes it far better in corners and stopping the van from banging if you happen to not notice a bump etc

I also tow a trailer and again makes a nice difference to the level

I also carry a simple 12v tyre inflator so I can raise or lower the suspension depending on the gradient when when stop for the night (you could do it with a hand pump).

very simple to use...the hardest part was deciding where you want the gauge to go. (mines at the rear by the towbar)

I stick about 30 PSI in either side (slightly more in the right) and she sits perfect


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi there,

Thanks for that info Frank.

Good to know I can even it up with different pressures.

Just thought of something else. If you've had it fitted, did it alter the height at the rear of the van overmuch? My van sits pretty level front to back and I don't want to alter that overmuch if I can help it. Last van was on older Peugeot chassis and was a bit of a pain in that respect.



Cheers, John.


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Cheers bigcats,

It's sounding good to me, and as this van is a keeper and my only vehicle I can justify the expense for a better driving experience.

Thanks, John.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

bigfrank3 said:


> Hi there John, on Friday I had the Dunlop system fitted to my motorhome. I know it's a coachbuilt but the information that came with it says it is permissible to have different air pressures in either side to level the van up as the van cold be uneven due to manufacturers placement if heavy items such as gas bottles or water tanks. I hope this helps and I'm sure some PVC owners will be along
> to help you out.
> 
> Incidentally I had the system fitted by Phil of Rhynoinstall. He will travel to where you are and fit it on your drive. He was here an hour and a half had 2 coffees and a few biscuits and left me very happy.
> ...


[fade]

Hi Frank,
Do you have any contact details/links for Rhynoinstall please? Can't find it on the web.

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Now found it, Frank.

Anyone else interested, see HERE.

R  ger


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

korky24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for that info Frank.
> 
> ...


Depends on what pressure you stick in...you have complete control on the rise height John

I stick 30 in either side and that raises the back slightly higher than level but seems to offer a better corning and ride.....(helps drainage in the van too).

Corning is the biggest difference I noticed.......a lot firmer and less roll.

Think of a push bikes valve...its identical to that but metal (so you just push to release air)

you can go from 0 to 100 PSI...it's up to you!

I have a 600 KG pay load so I can carry lots (never used by the missus) extra


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Just an update.

Due in part to positive comments on here, myself and a mate fitted the Dunlop Air Asssist System at the weekend. It was fairly straightforward. 

My main reason to fit was that the van was sat on its bump stops after only one year and I was worried about needing to replace the rear springs in a few years time. Improved ride was secondary really as I was quite happy with the driving experience as was, but what a transformation.

On the winding roads where I live it has been a revelation.It runs on rails now. Looking forward to travelling to Shropshire at the weekend with a bit of weight in it and to some proper mountain roads in the summer fully laden.

One of the best extras I've fitted on a van.

Cheers, John.


----------

